# Geek humor?



## Uniballer (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought this was hilarious.  Does that make me weird?


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 20, 2012)

I actually finally broke down and picked up a _/Stand Back Everyone/ I'm going to use Regular Expressions_ shirt from xkcd.

No your not weird.


----------



## glocke (Sep 20, 2012)

This is one of my favorites. Also weird-ish one could argue.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 20, 2012)

There is a FreeBSD reference in the new big one:

http://xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de/

See if you can find it =)


----------



## Majorix (Sep 20, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> There is a FreeBSD reference in the new big one:
> 
> http://xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de/
> 
> See if you can find it =)



I don't have the patience to go through all that


----------



## tingo (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't find the FreeBSD reference, but I found lots of other things. Wonderful!


----------



## ChalkBored (Sep 21, 2012)

FOR THE LAZY

It's in reference to 
http://xkcd.com/349/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just got a call from Windows Tech Support stating they had got a message from my ISP advising them I had downloaded a corrupt file and they were calling to inform me that my computer had a virus (Oh No!), but for a nominal fee they would help me clear it from my machine...my FreeBSD machine, that is. 

When asked what my home page was I told them about:blank, but evidently the "tech support" person I was talking to had never heard of it. He kept asking me to run Win+r, which is supposed to open the Windows run commandline, and couldn't understand why I didn't see anything when I did. I kept them on the line for about 10 minutes but it irritated me too much to keep it up any longer and I finally cut loose with a string of expletives and let him know that I don't even run Windows.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 9, 2012)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> FOR THE LAZY
> 
> It's in reference to
> http://xkcd.com/349/



Dam, how did I miss that one


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 10, 2012)

Uniballer said:
			
		

> Does that make me weird?


No. THAT is not what makes you weird.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 12, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> I just got a call from Windows Tech Support stating they had got a message from my ISP advising...



This reminds me of a page I once had a bookmark from, but lost it due to some hardware changing data processing going on inside the hard disk. Someone actually build a system with voice recognition, speech output and good old eliza in between to keep the telemarketers at bay. Listening to an mp3 where someone was trying to sell something to eliza for several minutes and getting more and more fuzzy is pure joy. Maybe someone here has that page?

But then, trolling telemarketers is not geek humor, it is revenge and self defense IMHO


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 13, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> But then, trolling telemarketers is not geek humor, it is revenge and self defense IMHO



I got another call from the same people, different guy, this evening with the same spiel about having a virus on my computer. He asked me to push winbutton+r to bring up the command line, to type e-v-e-n-t-v-w-r and tell him what I saw. 

I cut him off and started talking about porn, about how I bet I got this virus cruising porn sites, asked him if he had ever seen that elephant porn, and got him to go to Google and type in e-l-e-p-h-a-n-t-p-o-r-n, to click the first link, and tell me what he saw. He said he saw a porn site and I responded by telling him that's how I got infected and that I bet he's got the same virus on his computer now that I do. 

He hung up right after that. :e


----------



## Crivens (Nov 13, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> I got another call from the same people, ...
> 
> He hung up right after that. :e


Genius!

Immediate made me search this old gem


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 13, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Genius!
> 
> Immediate made me search this old gem



Ah! I enjoyed that very much (It's good to find another fan!)

Check out this defcon hacker who had his own laptop stolen and how he retrieved it years later. Definitly worth the veiw for those "security minded" folks on the this forum. Funny as hell!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo


----------



## Crivens (Nov 14, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Ah! I enjoyed that very much (It's good to find another fan!)
> 
> Check out this defcon hacker who had his own laptop stolen and how he retrieved it years later. Definitly worth the veiw for those "security minded" folks on the this forum. Funny as hell!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo



The problem with Henry and other of his ilk (like Dennis Leary) is that when you get tipped off that they will be around in a year, that tour is already sold out two years in advance with 200% overbooking (that's the feeling).

And w.r.t. the clip, Memo to self: Leave external USB case pretty much bearing the "steal me" label around when on vacation. Have case stuffed with "interesting side effects".


----------



## Uniballer (Nov 15, 2012)

This one too: Up Goer Five


----------



## Zare (Nov 15, 2012)

http://xkcd.com/518/ 

What's so hard about installing FreeBSD anyways?


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 19, 2013)

Somehow, this seems perfect: Angel of Competence.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 19, 2013)

*Russian roulette (don't do this, especially as root)*


```
[ $(($RANDOM%6)) -eq 0 ] && (printf "boom\n"; rm -rf /) || printf "click\n"
```

I saw a similar command in the comments here.

Too bad $RANDOM is not POSIX.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 19, 2013)

Uniballer said:
			
		

> Somehow, this seems perfect: Angel of Competence.



That's not humor, that's life for an engineer.
"Hey, you study CS? I have a problem with Word(r,tm)"


----------



## roddierod (Mar 19, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> That's not humor, that's life for an engineer.
> "Hey, you study CS? I have a problem with Word(r,tm)"



Truth!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 19, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> That's not humor, that's life for an engineer.



Well yeah, the part where everybody asks you how to fix everything in their lives that is broken or misunderstood.  But it sounds like Wally *killed* the Angel of Competence to avoid being marked...


----------



## dclau (Mar 22, 2013)

```
[CMD="%"]cat [FILE]/usr/src/games/fortune/README[/FILE] | head -10  [/CMD]
#	@(#)README	8.1 (Berkeley) 5/31/93
# $FreeBSD: stable/9/games/fortune/README 103904 2002-09-24 19:00:52Z schweikh $

The potentially offensive fortunes are installed by default on FreeBSD
systems.  If you're absolutely, *positively*, without-a-shadow-of-a-doubt
sure that your user community goes berzerk/sues your pants off/drops dead
upon reading one of them, edit the Makefile in the subdirectory datfiles,
and do "make all install".

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
```


----------



## Uniballer (May 16, 2013)

I almost spewed my drink when I read this and got to the part about the "extra 22 nanoseconds ... spent with the kids."


----------

